# Development Module does not function properly



## nuanceR (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a serious bug to report/ask for help. I am relatively new in LR so I cannot get around this by myself. 

I have recently installed LR5. I can import files without a problem and see the files in library. I can modify pictures in Library Screen Module with the quick development without a problem. When I switch to development module, performed modifications are not shown in the main window. If I open a second window in development module, modifications are shown in "live" manner. However, I cannot zoom in in the second window. Picture gets lost and get a grey screen. Another issue with the development module is that once I modify the picture with the help of the second window, switching back to Library-View alters the picture again (mostly saturation explodes)... Crop function in development does not work properly either.

I have upgrated the software to the latest version 5.3 but it did not helped. I have just completely uninstalled and reinstalled (even deactivated anti-virus software during the installation). No success. 

I have no idea what causes the issue. I searched through the forum a bit whether or not someone else has the same problem, but could not find quite the same.

Does anyone has a similar problem? Any comment or support is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
G.I.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

It will probably be easier if we try to deal with these problems one by one, so I suggest we first of all we leave the second window inactive and let's start with this:



> When I switch to development module, performed modifications are not shown in the main window.



Can you clarify this comment: do you mean that any adjustments that you previously made using the Library Quick Develop module don't show up when in Develop, or do you mean any adjustments that you make using the Develop Module's tools don't show up?

Try this very quick test: start with a colour image in the Library module, Loupe view, then press the V key. This will convert the image to B&W, when that's done press the D key which will open that image in the Develop module....do it appear there as B&W or colour? It should of course be B&W, and assuming it is B&W press the V key again and you should see it revert back to colour. Does it?

Report back, and we'll assess the results and decide what to do next.


----------



## nuanceR (Jan 9, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It will probably be easier if we try to deal with these problems one by one, so I suggest we first of all we leave the second window inactive and let's start with this:
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

Thanks a lot for the response. Ok let us go step by step. I guess I couldn't quite explain the problem. The first issue is adjustments in Development Module are not shown in a "live" manner on the screen. Any changes in Library/Loupe view is applied immediately and I can see it simultaneously on the screen. 

I have applied your proposed procedure with hot-keys and it works in this way. On the other hand, if I press the V key in Development Module the picture is gone again and I get a gray screen. However, the picture is in fact converted back to a color picture, but I can only see it if I switch back to the Loupe View (or the second window).

I attached screen shots to be able to explain what really happens. Pic1 is the situation after pressing V key in Development Module. Pic2 is the situation in Loupe View after pressing the V key. Third attachment is to show how it looks when I activate the second screen. 

Thanks once again,
GI


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmm, interesting....the grey screen is often associated with a wonky monitor profile, but that also usually affects the filmstrip and the Library views. Do you calibrate your monitor, and if so have you done it lately? If you don't calibrate, try temporarily setting your monitor profile to sRGB and repeat that procedure again. Instructions for changing the monitor profile, if you need them, can be found in this post.

If you could let me know how you get on with that, and if not successful we can think some more.


----------



## nuanceR (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Jim,

You were right! I have calibrated the monitor lately indeed (with an external sensor, HueyPro). I have set back to sRGB and it did solve the issue! Other problems I have mentioned are also gone.

Brilliant! 

Thanks a lot!

GI


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2014)

Good to hear, but it tends to suggest a problem with your HueyPro. Perhaps try re-calibrating to see if the same problem occurs.


----------



## rvh6410 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi,   I have the exact same problem as nuanceR.  My lightroom 5.3 & 5.4 were working fine on my Windows 7 computer.  A couple of weeks ago I bought a new computer with Windows 8.  I downloaded 5.5 and had all the same problems that were discussed in the first post.  As suggested I uninstalled my calibration program (Spyder 4Pro).  That fixed the main window problem and I can now edit as I could before.  My problem is this....is there a way to load Spyder without causing the same problem.  The calibration changes it made on my computer were much better.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 25, 2014)

You may not need to reinstall the Spyder software, as the profiles you have created previously should still exist in folder- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color.  You should be able to go into Color Management and make your wanted profile the default.


----------

